#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-17
<ac00perw> Is somebody here who could help me troubleshoot some networking issues on 10.04? I've got ping timeouts and issues reaching via ssh/http
<mhall119> ac00perw: is it only 10.04?
<ac00perw> yes
<ac00perw> i'm trying to access web pages/ssh on the machine running ubuntu from my Mac. 
<dorgan> ok i tried asking in #mysql  but no one was really sure....maybe someone in here will have had this same "issue"....so all of a sudden this weekend the amount of swap being used dropped by like 100mb as well as the open files count on mysql dropped from 100 down to 43.....our swap usage usually stays somewhere between 170 and 200...and open files never changes...the only thing that changed on our application this weekend was i patched a 
<dorgan> actually looking at it right now open files seems to have gone back up to 103...but swap is still at 88mb
<dorgan> anyone had an experience like this?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<greiser> heh, usually when you say good morning.... you stick around for a reply....
<reya276> Anyone used QT designer to develop Android Apps
<reya276> wow QT 4 Desiger/Creator 2 is Amazing
<Jake2|cfl> reya: (Tab name complete not working!!)  Any place I can ask you some questions about Captivate/apps/2.2?
<Jake2|cfl> oops--see he left the channel
<reya276> how can I know what version of Qt do I have install?
<reya276> K, I will take that previous statement about QT, the android part is not installed on QT creator or Designer great and to make it part of it you have to compile it....Sucks too complicated if you have no clue as to what you are doing
<reya276> Why can't they provide a damn simply .deb file jesus
<reya276> oh there goes those brain pains again...nope I'm done giving up in 1..2....
<reya276> Ya'll have a great day folks
<greiser> reya afraid to build packages?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-18
<mianosm2> zoopster: I think Monte is a troll.
<zoopster> why
<mianosm2> Just seems dense of someone to go to a web page, and nit pick something like that, the information (whatever it is that he is really looking for) is readily available....
<zoopster> yea...but he could easily just be really new, too
<mianosm2> I suppose, I wouldn't think that a new guy would dive into 10.10 server.
<zoopster> why not?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> Anyone seen Tron yet?
<MichelleQ> I think itnet7 did, if I remember right
<zoopster> mianosm2 the troll factor just increased significantly
<mianosm2> zoopster: indeed, my trolldar was pinging as soon as he took a private mail and decided to blast it on the list. Not looking for help, but instead criticizing with no intent to initiate change.
<zoopster> yep
<MichelleQ> oh dear... full moon already?
<maxolasersquad> Tron has a pretty strong not to FOSS in it.
<maxolasersquad> And what I believe to be a veiled nock at Apple.
<maxolasersquad> s/not/nod
<maxolasersquad> There's also a lot of Unix stuff thrown around.  For example, there's a character named su.
<tiemonster> still haven't seen it
<maxolasersquad> http://tron.wikia.com/wiki/SolarOS
<mhall119> did somebody at least ask su to make them a sandwich?
<maxolasersquad> You know, that would be a good easter egg to put in Ubuntu.
<reya276> hey would anyone know where the default directory for Egroupware would be, I'm trying to copy a file in to a directory but I can't find the directory
<tiemonster> /dev/null
<greiser> what's up
<mhall119> host greiser 
<mhall119> howdy even
<itnet7> Hey there mhall119 ! hey there greiser !
<andreserl> itnet7: o/
 * itnet7 hides
<itnet7> how are you andreserl ?
<itnet7> How was Texas?
<andreserl> itnet7: pretty good man (and by your hides I'm guessing u still didn't finish your CV lol!!!)
<andreserl> itnet7: it was pretty cool, tyring but cool... without the hassle of moving around like in UDS's
<itnet7> you got me
<itnet7> I am working on it
<itnet7> slowly, but surely
<andreserl> hahah ok
<andreserl> itnet7: so how's it going with ya?
<itnet7> Not too bad, at work they're still dropping like flies. 5 have left since a week before Christmas
<itnet7> At home everything is good, We have been spending a lot of time together doing family stuff!
<andreserl> itnet7: that's cool... and everybody is leaving because they are changing to MS?
<itnet7> Well, that's part of it
<itnet7> it's just a bad situation for us
<itnet7> andreserl: what is your title now?
<andreserl> itnet7: Ubuntu Server Developer
<itnet7> Sweet!!!
<mhall119> andreserl: cool, congrats
<andreserl> itnet7: indeed!! mhall119 thanks man
<mhall119> what awesomeness will you be developing?
<tiemonster> an xterm port of MS Paint?
<andreserl> itnet7: so what are you waiting for is everybody is leaving... Chuck and Daniel leavin too?
<andreserl> mhall119: right now I'm working on PowerNap and Cluster Stack
<mhall119> andreserl: is cluster stack for the new cluster compute nodes for UEC?
<andreserl> mhall119: nope, the HA Clustering stack 
<tiemonster> awesomeness
<andreserl> mhall119: both my blueprints started as part of community contributions
<tiemonster> I'm thinking about doing some sort of high-performance distributed python application server for my final project
<mhall119> andreserl: were you working on it before being hired?
<andreserl> tiemonster: cool
<andreserl> mhall119: yep I've been working on the cluster stack for the past 3 releases
<tiemonster> the *idea* is cool
<mhall119> cool
<andreserl> mhall119: its me RoAkSoAx btw!!
<tiemonster> the work, not so much
<mhall119> yeah, I just wasn't sure if you worked in it
<andreserl> :)
<greiser> man, meetings are painful
<greiser> andreserl: how does UEC work?
<greiser> I setup a few servers at home for testing and wondered whether to fiddle with cloud servers and clustering...
<greiser> I don't understand the Enterprise Cloud setup with Ubuntu....
<greiser> but my server is running on a little shuttle box.... I guess I should find an actual rack before messing with cloud server stuff...
<govatent> hello
<directionalpad> Hi
<mianosm1> http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el5/en/x86_64/
<mianosm1> oh the irony....
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-19
<directionalpad> Oh my.
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning reya276 
<reya276> just the fellow I was looking for, here something you might enjoy but way I'll PM you so that folks in here don't get all nuts about it
<maxolasersquad> I can't imagine anything worse than the Florida Loco going nuts.
<reya276> The reason why is because it has to do with politics and the last thing I want is to start some kind of argument so early in the morning
<reya276> so is not proper, mhall119 and I had some discussions about this before
<mhall119> heh, yeah, we wouldn't want to make the LoCo go nuts
<mhall119> Florida is nuts enough already
<reya276> LOL
<reya276> yeap we sure are...
<mhall119> alright, I'm done with my cheerios and coffee, time to head to work
<reya276> what?...Dude your not at work yet
<reya276> whoa you guys are a super dedicated bunch for sure
<greiser> morning....
 * greiser built his first deb package last night....
 * maxolasersquad congrats greiser
<greiser> i'm now an official contributor
<greiser> i just packaged up sqlbuddy, a nice web based mysql admin tool
<greiser> launchpad.net/~gabereiser/+archive/sqlbuddy
<greiser> building deb files is a pain...
<greiser> sooooo many steps and setups to do...
<greiser> took me like 4 hours (granted i'm a n00b)....
<maxolasersquad> Yes, but those four hourse meens it will only take everyone else a few seconds.
<mhall119> greiser: it gets easier, especially if you start using bzr for your package branches
<mhall119> trust me, I went through the same phase you're going through now, it seems like an overly complex process, but there are tools and "best practices" that make it much much simpler
<greiser> how would using bzr make it easier?
<greiser> you still have to write postinst and postrm scripts....
<greiser> and i'm not that fluent in bash
<greiser> i ended up looking at other debs to see how they did it....
<greiser> i recently built mono-2.8.2 from source since I couldn't find anything later than mono-2.6 in the repos...
<greiser> was thinking of trying my hand at packaging that too....
<greiser> but it was fun, in a masocistic kinda way....
<greiser> and I definately felt like I did something good...
<greiser> even if it was for a simple web based package
<greiser> i need a bash bible
<maxolasersquad> greiser: You have one.  http://www.google.com/search?q=google+bash+guide
<maxolasersquad> Argh: http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+guide
<greiser> ....
<greiser> smarty
<greiser> call me old fashoned but I still like books....
<itnet7> greiser: you probably could have found a newer version in a PPA
 * maxolasersquad call greiser old fashioned. :)
<reya276> Hey does anyone know where I can get ICC color profiles for my Samsung SyncMaster 2343, look on the web but no such luck
<itnet7> Personal Packaging Archive's are where a lot of developers package up newer versions packages found repo, but use them with caution
<MichelleQ> greiser: I'm old fashioned too.
<itnet7> versions of packages that are not the latest in the repos (I meant) sorry :-P
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ !
<MichelleQ> itnet7: hi there!
<itnet7> Hope things are going well for ya!
<MichelleQ> they're going.  How are you?
<mhall119> greiser: https://launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb
<mhall119> you basically just make a bzr branch that contains your package's ./debian directory
<mhall119> then all you need is to package your app's source in a .tar.gz file, and run "bzr builddeb"
<mhall119> it makes maintaining your deb much easier
<greiser> itnet7: but no one has a PPA of mono 2.8.2....
<greiser> mhall119: I'll have to look into that.... I'm more a git guy though....
<mhall119> greiser: well you won't be doing much more than pull/commit/update, so the differences between the two aren't going to matter much
<mhall119> later, you can create a 'build recipe' on launchpad using your bzr package branch, and it'll automatically build new versions of your deb everytime a new version of sqlbuddy is released
<greiser> unless there's conflicts
<dantalizing> morning
<itnet7> hey there dantalizing !
<greiser> bah:  https://launchpad.net/git-buildpackage
<greiser> i didn't even know this existed
<greiser> will be helpful once I start making packages for natty
<mhall119> greiser: what do you mean conflicts?
<greiser> if I unpack a release into my bzr branch... or I change something to make it work under ubuntu...
<mhall119> greiser: your 'package branch' only contains what's in ./debian, not the source of the application
<greiser> ok...
<mhall119> it can, however, contain patches to the source of the application
<greiser> so the bzr only has one branch, the debian dir.....
<mhall119> bzr builddeb will go find the latest version of the app's source from the internet, download it, unpackage it, apply any patches you have specified, then build a new deb from that
<greiser> well hot damn....
<mhall119> greiser: well, bzr only works on one branch at a time, typically
<mhall119> so, yes
<greiser> docs?
<greiser> links?
<mhall119> um.......
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> I may have some bookmarked, let me see what I can find
<greiser> brb
<mhall119> mostly I learned this from reading the debian documentation
<mhall119> and making my own packages over time
<mhall119> in ./debian/watch you specify a regex URL for finding the original source
<mhall119> http://wiki.debian.org/debian/watch/
<mhall119> that says to use 'uscan' to get the latest, but calling 'bzr builddeb' will do that for you
<mianosm2> 11:50, starting 11.04x64 server install.
<greiser> does it work on zip files?
<mhall119> hmmm, that I don't know, I've only ever used .tar.gz
<mhall119> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html is a good reference
<mhall119> also http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-modify.en.html for making patches to the original source
<greiser> yeah i know about patches
<greiser> i had to do that to automatically add apache.conf under /etc/sqlbuddy/apache.conf and in my postinst create a syslink to it under /etc/apache2/conf.d/sqlbuddy.conf
<mhall119> ok
<greiser> it didn't have any hosting information included, just the php sources etc....
<greiser> i think with some more practice i'll get the hang of it all... and hopefully help package some really useful applications
<mhall119> yeah, practice seems to be the only real way to learn it
<mianosm2> Not bad 10 minutes, full install complete, definitely not minimal as advertised. :(
<mhall119> what's not minimal about it?
<mianosm2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555864
<mianosm2> all the python packages, all the perl packages, apparmor, ufw, tasksel, wireless (on a server?)....nano...etc...etc.
<mianosm2> ttf
<mhall119> well, yeah, lots of admin tools use perl or python
<mianosm2> Minimal.
<mhall119> tasksel is the easy way to get your services installed
<mianosm2> Pressing F4 and choosing minimal should leave you with aptitude, or apt-get and wget.
<mhall119> okay, so you didn't want ubuntu server, you wanted ubuntu core
<mianosm2> tasksel is a neat tool, that I personally have _never_ used, as a systems administrator, I'd rather apt-get the most up to date in the repos
<mhall119> or debootstrap
<mianosm2> is there ubuntu core?
<mhall119> i think all tasksel does is apt-get groups of packages from the repos
<mianosm2> what if you install w/o a net connection? (waiting for static addresses).
<mianosm2> at the UDS there was supposed to be a meeting about a pure _minimal_ install with the bare amount of packages from the get go (just enough to get you going, and add as you see fit).
<mhall119> there is for livecds, I don't know about servers
<maxolasersquad> I wish nautilus was better at managing memory.  I can't imagine why it needed to use a quarter gig of ram.  Especially when I had no nautilus browser windows open.
<greiser> a core distro would be awesome
<mhall119> nautilus also manages your desktop
<maxolasersquad> Understood, but it still doesn't explain 250M ram usage.
<maxolasersquad> A simple nautilus -q bring it down to 20M.
<mhall119> yeah, mine is sitting at 49MB
<mhall119> not sure what you had that made it 250M
<mhall119> maybe thumbnailing a large file?
<maxolasersquad> It does that to me sometimes.  I don't know either.
<maxolasersquad> It definitely shoots up when I browse a certain folder where we store all of images for the webserver.
<maxolasersquad> And it never seems to release them.
<maxolasersquad> But it does it at other times to from just normal usage.
<mhall119> sounds like it's cached thumbnails or something
<maxolasersquad> Actually, I could care less how much ram it uses, as long as it is intelligent and releases some of that ram when paging is about to start.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: looks like you can debootstrap and apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<mhall119> that won't exactly give you a 'server' setup
<mhall119> but it will be minimal
<maxolasersquad> mianosm2: ^^
<mhall119> right, mianosm2 
<mhall119> too many m* nicks around here
<maxolasersquad> ;)
 * MichelleQ backs out quietly
<mianosm2> afk, brb
<dantalizing> did they decide to do openssh-server by default after all on ubuntu server?
<dantalizing> i know kirkland had proposed it, but i've been out of band for so long i dont remember what the resolution was
<mhall119> I'm not sure, I havent' done a server install since like 8.10
<reya276> dantalizing, hey man
<reya276> dantalizing, how have you been?
<zoopster> dantalizing: it won't be a default, but will be the top listing in tasksel
<dantalizing> hey reya276 sry been in a conversation
<dantalizing> been good
<dantalizing> ah cool zoopster ..thx for hte update
<maxolasersquad> Is there any way to move a window from one monitor to the other using only the keyboard?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: alt-space ....
<maxolasersquad> I want to switch the monitor it is displayed on, in a multi-monitor environment, not the workspace.
<dantalizing> ah sry
<maxolasersquad> Is good.
<maxolasersquad> ctrl+alt+shift+arrow is the best way IMO to switch the applications workspace.
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: you are using twinview?
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: I don't know.  I don't have a check in "Same image in all monitors" in Monitor Preferences.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: Alt+F7, then use your arrow keys
<mhall119> press enter when you're done
<dantalizing> any way to force an app to run only on one screen when you're doing multiple screens?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Alt+F10 (unmaximize) Alt+F7 (move window) Alt+F10 (Maximize again)
<maxolasersquad> Unfortunately less efficient than just picking up my mouse.
<dantalizing> ie redefine "fullscreen" on a per-app basis
<dantalizing> i want my games to run only on one, but keep another screen up for other stuff
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: I wish there was some sort of command-line option that X would recognize, so that the shortcuts in the Applications menu could be custom defined where to open app.
<maxolasersquad> Or so that in startup applications I could defined a workspace and screen to auto-load applications on login.
<maxolasersquad> I don't think anything like that is possible though.
<dantalizing> i think devils-pie will do some of that
<dantalizing> at least after the initial load, iirc, it will automate moving stuff
<dantalizing> actually i need to google how to programmatically switch between a single screen (turn off monitor 2) and dual screen on the fly .... if I cant have my games on one screen while the other is up, at least I could have my shortcut dynamically turn off the 2nd monitor
<mhall119> devils-pie will do it for metacity, compiz has a plugin for doing it too
<dantalizing> anyone in here a ruby hacker?
<mhall119> nope
<greiser> anyone know where I can find cheap server hardware?
<directionalpad> Craiglist
<directionalpad> Craigslist rather.
<greiser> i've looked... all they have are these really old machines...
<mhall119> greiser: wha do you need?
<greiser> I need at least a quad-core server (stand alone) in micro-atx or mini format....  I'm currently using an old Shuttle PC as my home server but it's a single core machine and makes a hell of a lot of noise
<greiser> i need something to build src on and stuff
<greiser> automated build server i guess
 * MichelleQ considers inventory in shop
<mhall119> ah, you don't want server hardware then
<greiser> well...
<greiser> i'm open to rack mounts
<mhall119> server hardware is going to be big and noisy and power-hungry
<greiser> just don't have a rack
<maxolasersquad> greiser: How do you define "cheap"?
<greiser> sub $300
<greiser> :D
<greiser> barebones
<greiser> I have hard drives and stuff
<mhall119> greiser: are you open to multi-CPU instead of multi-core?
<greiser> sure
<mhall119> send me an email, mhall119 at gmail, with an idea of what you'll need and I'll see what I have available
<greiser> ok
<mhall119> also, where in the state are you?
<greiser> orlando
<MichelleQ> eh, not a big deal to get it over to him
<mhall119> ok, a reasonable driving distance from Lakeland
<greiser> specifically, casselberry
<greiser> upper northeast side of orlando
<mhall119> oh well in that case...
<mhall119> j/k
<greiser> i'll drive..
<directionalpad> Its not a bad drive to Mhalls place
<mhall119> who is directionalpad ?
<directionalpad> Maybe an hour, hour and a half
 * MichelleQ was wondering the same thing
<greiser> not if I drive
<directionalpad> mhall119: roadmap =\
<mhall119> oh hey
<greiser> I could get there in 40
<mhall119> it's roadmap!
<directionalpad> Chunkxzor has been bugging me to come back in here
<mhall119> bout time
<directionalpad> For quite some time
<dantalizing> nice directionalpad 
<directionalpad> Now he's gone since all his machines are borked
<dantalizing> welcome back
<directionalpad> Thanks
<MichelleQ> look!!  it's roadmap!!
 * MichelleQ sees what you did there with the nic.
<directionalpad> Ive been busy
<directionalpad> very busy
<directionalpad> This place has grown since I've been gone
<MichelleQ> yah
<mhall119> directionalpad: well without you scaring everybody away...
<directionalpad> mhall119: Sshh. Thats our secret.
<directionalpad> Well. Was.
<greiser> ok mhall119 i sent you an email
<mhall119> cool, I'll let you know what I fid
<mhall119> find
<mhall119> aw: http://systemoverlord.com/2011/01/19/is-25-old/
<mhall119> as if looking at 30 wasn't bad enough
<greiser> it's when they started.... not when they became notable...
<greiser> as with anything.... most computer revolutions came right out of (or in) universities and colleges
<mhall119> right, which means my future notability depends on what I've already done
<directionalpad> mhall119: Unless you strike oil in your back yard. Then it depends on how much is under your house.
<mhall119> so this perpetual motion machine I just finished is totally useless
<mhall119> directionalpad: being in Florida, all any of us has under our houses is sand and water
<MichelleQ> but it's nifty
<directionalpad> mhall119: Hm. With that gulf oil spill maybe some oil has floated underneath us
<mhall119> heh, true
<mhall119> but only the thick tar parts that they just throw on the roads
<directionalpad> Money is money =)
<mhall119> true enough
<greiser> it's ok....  I have Glo as my notable contribution to the world....
<greiser> my charity work is complete....
<directionalpad> My notable contributions come from all the charity work I do
<mhall119> Glo?
<greiser> http://www.globible.com
<mhall119> oh, interesting
<greiser> I wrote that last year... I'm responsible for the Architecture, graphics pipeline, procedural rendering techniques, and NUI
<mhall119> did you make that yourself, or part of the company?
<greiser> part of a company
<mhall119> nice
<directionalpad> Meh
<directionalpad> I secured private investors for an upcomming project
<MichelleQ> greiser: interesting!
<greiser> i also wrote these guys tech before doing glo...  www.monstermedia.net
<greiser> motion detection algorithms and NUI stuff
<greiser> i'm big on programming algorithms and imaging stuff
<greiser> game engines and the like
<directionalpad> Yeah nobody gives me work
<directionalpad> I gave up on that
<directionalpad> Some days I regret becoming a programmer
<directionalpad> but thats another story all togethe r=)
<maxolasersquad> Hmmm, I feel like I'm just getting started in doing awesome things, and I'm set to turn 31 in a month.
<maxolasersquad> Awesome things with technology that is.
<greiser> i get a kick out of turing math problems and theory into usable code....
<greiser> it satifys my inner nerd.....
<dantalizing> i wrote hello world in snobol4
<directionalpad> I write custom implementations for charities to allow them to take a number of payment methods directly through their website
<directionalpad> Yay me.
<directionalpad> =\ i do nothing interesting
<greiser> brb
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-20
<mhall119> directionalpad: so pick something interesting and work on that
<greiser> i'm back...
<greiser> did I miss anything? or just a bunch of join/quit messages....
<mhall119> I have joins/quits on ignore
<mhall119> but doesn't look like anyone way talking
<greiser> aww
<greiser> we pulled the dirtiest prank on our sysadmin today...
<greiser> me an a couple of guys wrote a tcp server and replaced ssh with it on one of you new servers in the nearby datacenter....  We mentioned we were having trouble connecting to it so our sysadmin logs in via ssh to the server (only he's logged into our program) and it starts spitting out a bunch of attack crap and folder deletions and other ssh tunnels to the other servers and repeats the process..... all simulated of course...
<greiser> but it was funny seeing the look on his face and the frustration he had
<greiser> we recorded it and plan on posting it on youtube...
<greiser> he was so shocked that the servers were "compromized" that he seriously went to the director of IT for help (only he was in on it)...
<greiser> and the director said to fix it or find another job....
<greiser> then we sent the kill signal and the program shutdown and started ssh again...
<greiser> ahhahaha
<greiser> it was classic....
<mhall119> greiser: that's horrible
<mhall119> and yet, awesome
<greiser> yeah... it was pretty bad....
<mhall119> I hope I never work with you
<greiser> we play pranks all the time
<greiser> only this one was the most elaborate
<greiser> usually it's just changing the desktop background to Justin Bieber and rearranging the icons in the shape of a penis
<mhall119> my favorite is taking a screenshot of the desktop, setting that as the wallpaper, then hiding the taskbar and icons
<greiser> hahh
<greiser> yeah
<greiser> or if they are on windows.... setting the registry key value to prevent them from changing their desktop background
<greiser> and setting it to David Hasselhoff
<greiser> in a speedo
<mhall119> ew
<mhall119> if they're on Linux, xmodmap allows for all kinds of fun too
<greiser> most of em are on mac's
<greiser> php devs and all on mac mini's
<greiser> i'm on a windows machine doing .net work....
<mhall119> ew ew ew
<greiser> i like .net (rephrase... c#) but I prefer linux
<mhall119> mono ftw!
<greiser> although... I usually dual boot or triple boot my machines...
<greiser> exactly
<mhall119> may be the only time I utter that phrase
<greiser> i build mono 2.8.2 from source the other day so I can run my mud on my linux server
<directionalpad> mhall119: Meh. Ive hit my creative wall.
<mhall119> hit it harder until you break through
 * MichelleQ hands directionalpad a hammer
<mhall119> good lord, this database class just spent several ppt slides explaining (in mathematical terms) what a database join does
<maxolasersquad_f> mhall119: What good would that slide have been if it didn't spend that much time on the presenters knowledge of database joins?
<greiser> mhall119: why you taking a database class?
<maxolasersquad_f> So I was going to write my own mini-MVC framework, but am now taking the easy way and using Zend.
<maxolasersquad_f> I wish I knew more about writing a decent framework for small projects.
<mhall119> greiser: finishing up my bachelor's degree
<mhall119> maxolasersquad_f: PHP?
<greiser> for PHP you should learn magic functions....
<maxolasersquad_f> mhall119: Yes.  For write now.  Might move to python.
<greiser> i'm currently learning python...
<maxolasersquad_f> I've used them a wee bit in an abstraction layout I wrote a while ago.
<maxolasersquad_f> Really my problem is that I've never written a project in PHP where all of the MVC layers are in PHP.
<greiser> using magic getters and setters and magic class names you can easily develop a simple reflection pattern
<greiser> for which you can implement a nice mvc layout...
<maxolasersquad_f> And I'm having to unlearn some bad habits that I've been taught.
<greiser> or you can look at how others have done it
<greiser> like CodeIgniter
<mhall119> maxolasersquad_f: I've done a couple light frameworks in PHP
<mhall119> I just used function naming conventions
<mhall119> op_get_foo and op_post_foo are mapped to the url index.php?op=foo
<mhall119> but anymore I'd just use Django
<maxolasersquad_f> At work we have a pretty suite abstraction layer to our db.  If you define, for example, a class called Foo, and then define the columns of the object, the schema, and package that manages the foo object, and it figures out all the rest.
<maxolasersquad_f> So with my object foo defined, the abstraction then knows how to get, update, insert, and delete objects of that class.
<mhall119> yeah, that's Django
<maxolasersquad_f> I can then manually define custom functions, such as actions that may be taken against it, but even the action procedures are all abstracted in a standard format so by simply defining that there's an action with a given name, everything else is taken care of.
<maxolasersquad_f> One of our developers that's a big ruby guy suggested the idea, and I coded the starting point for it.  It's probably in rails too, is my guess.
<maxolasersquad_f> I sure wish we could FOSS a lot of our code, as there's not too many quality libraries for PL/SQL and especially for PHP with PL/SQL.
<mhall119> yeah, most PHP seems to go towards MySQL or Postgres
<maxolasersquad_f> If we could move to MySQL that would be even more rockin', but I digress.
<greiser> there's php on trax project that duplicates ruby on rail's mvc patterns
<directionalpad> Anyone a fan of Mario Marathon?
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here have a favorite cli email client?
<mhall119> there are more than 2?
<mhall119> a guy I work with uses Emacs for his mail client
<maxolasersquad> mail, pine, mutt
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I wonder if there's a similar way to use vi as an e-mail client.
<dantalizing> morning
<maxolasersquad> Oooh, elm is another, though I think it is more-or-less pine.
<DammitJim> do any of you use Google Books?
<DammitJim> alpine
<DammitJim> that's what I use :)
<DammitJim> I heard mutt is vi like
<maxolasersquad> I'm giving vi a shot right now.
<maxolasersquad> Errr, I'm giving mutt a shot right now.
<maxolasersquad> I'm setup in mutt.  Now just to see if I like it over Evolution/Thunderbird.
<dantalizing> evolution is painful
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: what about calendar?
<greiser> morning
<dantalizing> I <3 cm7 nightlies
<dantalizing> i'm just sayin..
<tiemonster> Has anyone in here played with Node.js yet?
<dantalizing> I <3 node.js
<greiser> yeah
<greiser> sammy.js is awesome too
<greiser> it's like view mapping for ajax stuff...
<tiemonster> I'm considering using it for an upcoming real-time app
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I've played with it some.  Lots of win.
<tiemonster> what have you used for persistence?
<maxolasersquad> Everyone should watch http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/05/20/video-dahl/
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I haven't played with it enough to need persistance.
<tiemonster> k
<dantalizing> tiemonster: there are lots of persistence librairies available .. postgres, couch, redis, mongo
<dantalizing> mysql .. obviously
<tiemonster> I'd love to have an object store
<maxolasersquad> I would like to eventually move all my personal application development to node.js
<greiser> i would like to eventually have ANY personal time for personal application development.....
<tiemonster> yeah - this is for class...
<tiemonster> we'll probably end up just using django
<maxolasersquad> The idea of a development environment built entirely around the concept of never blocking is really cool IMO.
<tiemonster> yes
<tiemonster> and will probably be the pivotal concept in the python application server I'm thinking of building for my senior project
<maxolasersquad> The creator of node.js lays it all out in the video I posted above.
<tiemonster> yeah - I don't have time to watch it now
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I waited a few days.  I think my wife went to watch a chick-flick or something, so I put on the talk.
<tiemonster> I need to find a C++ project to commit to in three days or less
<tiemonster> I could not, for the life of me, build LibreOffice from source
<dantalizing> isnt evolution c++ ??
<tiemonster> I need something way smaller
<tiemonster> we only have 2 weeks to develop and submit a patch
<dantalizing> gdb?
<tiemonster> !google gdb
<culb> Results for gdb on Google:
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: GDB: The GNU Project Debugger: <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/>; GDB Documentation: <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>; gdb Tutorial: <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~gilpin/tutorial/>
<culb> --
<dantalizing> ubuntu-fl needs to search oloh
<tiemonster> it does
<dantalizing> meeting ....
<dantalizing> oh cool
<tiemonster> as long as the results are in Google ;-)
<dantalizing> oh
<tiemonster> !google site:ohloh.net gdb
<culb> Results for site:ohloh.net gdb on Google:
<culb> --
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: GDB: <http://www.ohloh.net/p/gdb>; Emacs GDB-MI: <http://www.ohloh.net/p/emacs-gdb-mi>; gdb-remote: <http://www.ohloh.net/p/gdb-remote>
<tiemonster> culb: ?
<tiemonster> I need a small library or something
<tiemonster> although node.js is wicked cool, and I'd love to submit to it
<tiemonster> *contribute
<greiser> !google site:github.com Reactor
<culb> Results for site:github.com Reactor on Google:
<ubuntu-fl> greiser: oldmoe/reactor - GitHub: <https://github.com/oldmoe/reactor>; aeden/jruby-http-reactor - GitHub: <https://github.com/aeden/jruby-http-reactor>; philsturgeon/codeigniter-reactor - GitHub: <https://github.com/philsturgeon/codeigniter-reactor>
<culb> --
<greiser> mah
<greiser> my result doesn't show
<greiser> even though it's my project..
<greiser> :P
<greiser> !google site:github.com Reactor3D
<ubuntu-fl> greiser: gabereiser's Profile - GitHub: <https://github.com/gabereiser>
<culb> Results for site:github.com Reactor3D on Google:
<culb> --
<greiser> ahhh
<greiser> there it is
<greiser> you can always give me patches to https://github.com/gabereiser/Reactor
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I was looking at some of the small cleanup stuff for LibeOffice, and couldn't get past the structure and compiling either.
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: I'm talking with some of the node.js guys now
<maxolasersquad> Cool
<tiemonster> yeah - seems more doable
<tiemonster> unfortunately their greatest need is help with porting to Windows
<maxolasersquad> fail
<tiemonster> I'm thinking of adding third-party support for geospatial calculations
<dantalizing> according to @creationix windows has a better platform for file operations under node ... apparently linux file ops are all blocking, and so node basically creates a bunch of underlying threads to give the appearance of non-blocking io
<dantalizing> thats why the node people are itching to get on windows
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: He talks about the blocking problem at the FS level in the talk.
<maxolasersquad> I wonder what kind of work would have to be done to have non-blocking file I/I in Linux.  Is that a filesystem thing?
<zoopster> dantalizing: you use the sip client built into cm7?>
<dantalizing> zoopster: i used it previously
<dantalizing> with gizmo5 svc ... but i dont want to give gizmo5 $, so its not really useful for me atm
<mianosm2> I wish I could port my # to google voice... :( 
 * mianosm2 goes back to hitting F5 and waiting for the option to appear for me...
<dantalizing> mianosm2: its only mobile numbers .. i thought you could do landlines as well, but no
<mianosm2> port your landline to a mobile, to a google!
<zoopster> dantalizing: you used gizmo5? what about the internal one on cm7? have you looked at it?
<dantalizing> zoopster: i set gizmo5 to be my "internet calling" in the internal app
<dantalizing> zoopster: do you have tmobile?
<zoopster> dantalizing: yes
<dantalizing> zoopster:  have you used the kineto app?
<dantalizing> the wifi calling works great
<dantalizing> its not free-ish sip, but still cool
<dantalizing> i was able to make wifi calls from india to us for free :)
<dantalizing> "free" means it used my t-mo minutes ...
<zoopster> have not used kineto dantalizing
<zoopster> guess I need to go check
<zoopster> I just upgraded to cm7 and saw the sip option in the settings...didn't know if you had tried it...I'm gonna try it with our sip system
<maxolasersquad> mhall119 dantalizing I found out that after pressing alt+F7, I can use shift+right to toggle which monitor a fullscreen app is on.
<mianosm2> 2.6.38
<mianosm2> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/18/322
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: does that move a "fullscreen" from being on both screens to only one?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: In my setup, full screen applies to a monitor at a time, not the whole screen.
<dantalizing> i'll go home and test this now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-21
<greiser> got real quiet here...
<mhall119> it happens
<Lupine> g'morning all....are there any Python experts around, and if so are you familiar with paramiko?
<mhall119> morning Lupine
<Lupine> hey man, how's things been 
<mhall119> good, what do you need help with?
<Lupine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556510/
<Lupine> it looks like it should be so simple, it's driving me crazy
<Lupine> I got this from examples found all over the place...and it's an exact duplicate of the examples 
<mhall119> hmmmm
<mhall119> I don't see anything wrong
<mhall119> did you install from the repos?
<Lupine> damn....then that means it must be the host I'm trying to connect to
<Lupine> a Cisco router 
<Lupine> yes...installed from the repos, and even tried older/newer versions...I bet ya it's the stupid host
<mhall119> yeah, I just tried your script on my box and it ran fine
<Lupine> grrrrr....stoopid me...it's the host, when I try the above with a normal Linux host, it works as expected.  
<Lupine> thanks for the sanity check...guess I'll have to try something else for the Cisco router
<mhall119> good luck
<Lupine> thx
<amouge> hey guys, anyone know a way around wget limitation of 2gb or whatever random number it is?
<amouge> I have a server with a 2.4gb file i need to download that is tgz
<amouge> i downloaded all the rest fine
<amouge> but this one through http or wget gives a 403 error
<mianosm> wget has a file size limit?
<mianosm> Does Curl also have a file size limit?
<amouge> I dont think its wget or curls problem
<mianosm> Can you ftp the file instead using get?
<amouge> i think its on my source server thats having a problem
<amouge> well im trying to do a direct transfer
<amouge> because i tried doing it through my work computer and its saying its gonna take 18 hours to download
<amouge> where as a direct transfer would take about 10 minutes
<amouge> so i dont mind wasting a bit of time to figure it out..
<mianosm> wget uses a pointer to a LONG to store where it's up to in a file.
<mhall119> 403 == forbidden
<mhall119> it's returned by the webserver
<amouge> yea
<mianosm> change your --user-agent?
<mianosm> --user-agent=FireFox/Mozilla or something like that...the server may be refusing any requests from *wget*
<amouge> i tried directly from firefox and got the same
<mianosm> time to edit the webserver config then...
<mhall119> maybe the webserver is timing out the connection
<mhall119> gah, the in-laws windows computer won't boot
<mhall119> I'll be making a house call this evening
<mhall119> windows is such a pain to fix
<amouge> can you use rsync to pull files from remote server?
<mianosm> yes
<amouge> i know you can push
<mianosm> its the same as rsh
<amouge> but the server is locked down and wont let me push to it lol
<amouge> I hate taking over crap from previous IT people
<amouge> weirdest thing.. I tried even ssh'ing from another server and it wont let me in with same login credentials im using to login from work
<amouge> yay think its working!
<mhall119> zsync, ftw
<amouge> rsync -avz -e ssh credentials@mysite.com:/path/to/file /new/path/to/file
<mhall119> if you're going to have to keep pulling updates to that file, you want zsync
<amouge> looks like its gonna work.. we will see
<amouge> mhall119: nope server migration
<mhall119> ok
<amouge> company has been paying for 2 dedicated servers for 6 months because previous IT talked it up and talked it up and then never actually migrated
<amouge> and they are pissed lol
<mhall119> nice
<amouge> yea to the tune of 700/month for the new server
<amouge> dual quad core, 8gb mem, 6 redundent raid 73gb hd's, 10 ips and 2tb bandwidth
<amouge> fully managed
<mhall119> where?
<amouge> plus hardware firewall and managed backup
<amouge> rackspace
<amouge> beats the pants off my dual single core 1gb mem single 36gb scsi server i have in my office lmfao
<mhall119> on their cloud or no?
<amouge> uhm.. its a dedicated server.. dunno lol
<amouge> i just have the list of equipment
<mhall119> ok
<amouge> i didnt set it up
<mhall119> I'm looking around at hosting options for by brother
<amouge> im just left with crossing my fingers and praying for minimal downtime when i do the transfer
<mhall119> getting prices, etc
<amouge> well I love rackspace cloud
<amouge> for vps
<mhall119> how's their support?
<amouge> I have like 6 clients i have on there
<mhall119> have you ever needed it?
<amouge> support is great. 24/7
<amouge> I needed it when i was up at 2 am and did an oopsie
<amouge> but never for down time or anything
<mhall119> cool, that's hopefully all he'll need it for too
<amouge> and cheap
<mhall119> do you host any Windows systems with them?
<amouge> nah i hate windows servers
<amouge> every client ive ever had with a windows server permissions were nightmarish
<amouge> how big of a server does he need?
<amouge> I like the cloud servers cause you can get them starting at 10.95 a month + bandwidth
<amouge> and their bandwidth charges are fairly cheap
<amouge> or, if you prefer to go ahead and buy bandwidth at the same time.. i dunno if you know that slicehost is rackspace
<mhall119> not too big, I think
<amouge> slicehost 256mb slice with 15gb bw is 20 a month
<mhall119> a dozen or so ASP.NET websites
<mhall119> bigger than that
<amouge> hmm... so like a 512 or 768
<amouge> i dunno how resource hungry asp.net is
<mhall119> I would say closer to 2GB
<mhall119> I don't know much about asp.net either
<amouge> ah ok.. lol im no asp.net/windows fan
<amouge> well 2gb with 1200gb transfer is 130 from slicehost
<mhall119> be either, but he'll be hosting asp websites, so there's not much choice
<amouge> hmm. slicehost doesnt offer windows
<amouge> so it'd be around 116/month for a 2gb rackspace vps + bandwidth
<mhall119> yeah, I have no idea what kind of bandwidth he'll need
<amouge> bandwidth is fairly cheap
<amouge> and i find people over estimate their bandwidth a lot
<tiemonster> better than underestimating it
<amouge> had a large client with thousands of pictures and about 500 hits a day, art gallery.. only used like 30gb of bw a month
<amouge> hmm maybe they had more than that for hits
<amouge> either way... bandwidth is only 18 cents a gig out and 8 cents a gig in
<amouge> hmm me hopes rsync hasnt frozen
<amouge> it doesnt give any indications..
<mhall119> wow, amazon's prices for windows servers is expensive
<amouge> this is all it says...
<tiemonster> What's the use of a windows server?
<mhall119> tiemonster: hosting asp.net websites
<tiemonster> why would you want to do that?
<mhall119> paying clients with asp.net websites who need hosting
<amouge> http://screencast.com/t/KjcNnGfdM
<tiemonster> must be desperate
<amouge> thats how its been sitting since i said yay! it worked. lmao
<amouge> oh wait.. maybe i underestimated the size
<tiemonster> oops
<amouge> 2733971998
<amouge> how big is that in gigs? lol
<greiser> 27
<tiemonster> is that bytes?
<amouge> yes
<amouge> thats what ls -la gives me
<mhall119> 2.5
<amouge> so i assume its bytes
<mhall119> not 27
<tiemonster> 2.5
<amouge> thats what i thought.. rsynce shouldnt take that long!
<amouge> rsync*
<tiemonster> unless it's the first run
<amouge> it is
<amouge> just one file
<tiemonster> just
<greiser> i meant 2.7... my period key didnt fire
<mhall119> uh huh
<amouge> lolol
<tiemonster> I would give it a few hours
<amouge> damn.. well i guess its better than the 18 it told me it was gonna take through sftp
<amouge> just to download to my local computer
<tiemonster> subsequent runs will go much faster
<tiemonster> because it will calculate deltas
<greiser> leave me alone... i'm on a windows machine with a keyboard whose keys are raised 2 inches
<amouge> lol dont need subsequent runs
<greiser> you have to literally punch the keys
<tiemonster> which is defeated by using tar...
<amouge> i just need to get this backup file of one of our websites out to new server
<tiemonster> one time only?
<amouge> yes
<tiemonster> scp would be faster
<mhall119> tar isn't the problem, gzip is
<tiemonster> mhall119: yeah - that's what I meant
<amouge> i tried using wscp... it said 13 hours
<amouge> to download to local computer
<amouge> then who knows how long to upload it back
<tiemonster> probably accurate
<amouge> winSCP i mean
<amouge> lol
<mhall119> if you've got a slow connection, that would be right
<tiemonster> it usually takes 6-8 hours for me to download Ubuntu releases at home
<mhall119> course, encrypting and decrypting 2.5GB for the transfer will slow things down a bit too
<amouge> erm.. i wish there were a faster way
<tiemonster> oh - yeah I didn't think about using rsync without an ssh tunnel
<amouge> breaking up the file or something and grabbing it with wget
<mhall119> that would work
<mhall119> zsync does essentially that
<greiser> wow.... it only takes me around 40 minutes to download an ubuntu release....
<greiser> if that
<mhall119> bittorrent, ftw
<greiser> wget....
<tiemonster> greiser: yeah - it takes about 25 minutes at work
<tiemonster> but we have 100MB symmetric
<greiser> i have rr turbo at home
<greiser> something like 10mb down, 1mb up.. or something..
<mhall119> yeah, I like to download from the USF mirrors while on the USF network at work
<amouge> haha.. yea we dont even have rr turbo at work
<amouge> its just rr
<amouge> lmao
<greiser> so like 2mb down, 512kb up?
<amouge> uhm.. heres my speed test
<amouge> something doesnt seem right
<amouge> lol
<amouge> http://screencast.com/t/QdVDhcK9He
<amouge> is there a cli to compress an entire directory but split in to multiple files under a certain size automatically?
<mhall119> you mean like rar?
<amouge> yea i guess
<mhall119> rar/unrar are in the ubuntu repos
<mhall119> there's also p7zip-rar
<amouge> i'll have to see if its available on red hat, cause old server is running that
<amouge> im sure it is
<amouge> gotta be a quicker way than this rsync or 13 hours for ftp just to download
<mhall119> probably not
<mhall119> either way you'll be transferring the same amount of data
<amouge> yea.. but it only took me like 10 minutes to direct transfer a 1 gig file from server to server
<amouge> its just this other one is over 2 gigs and i cant just wget it
<greiser> y?
<amouge> because wget and curl and http all give me a 403 error instantly when i try to go there
<amouge> so im guessing the apache is refusing to send a file that large?
<greiser> lol
<greiser> 403 is a forbidden error
<greiser> permissions and such
<amouge> yea.. the thing is i copied all the tars to same directory at same time
<amouge> all have same permissions.. all are identical
<amouge> only thing different is size
<amouge> others copied just fine with wget
<amouge> all run same backup script nightly with same user permissions, and i copied from backup spot to public http spot for me to quickly grab them to new server by just cp ./* /path/to/public/
<greiser> apache?
<greiser> apaches doesn't support large files until version 2.2 so if you are running a previous version your hitting apache's file size limit which is why your getting a 403....
<maxolasersquad> Oooh, the new auto-hiding dock in Natty looks nice.
<maxolasersquad> I just noticed the LibreOffice is the default in Natty as well.  Cool.
<dantalizing> any mdadm/software raid ninjas around?
<dantalizing> zoopster: i had to uninstall and reinstall google voice in order for it to work with the latest cm7 .... ymmv, but just fyi
<zoopster> dantalizing: I updated over lunch but gv seems to work ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-22
<greiser> why am i so addicted to old babylon 5?
<Epidemic> hey guys, just got a second machine with 10.04 on it, got it hooked up to my tv over hdmi... only problem is, it's cutting off all 4 sides of the screen :( any ideas?
<Epidemic> i'm about 90% positive the tv isn't set to zoom but I currently can't find the TVs remote :(
<greiser> what's up
<tiemonster> yo
<amouge> ok. need some help, not ubuntu specific but hopefully someone in the community can help. Anyone a mysqld expert? :-D
<amouge> http://pastebin.com/EKJUPayN
<amouge> mysql wont work
<amouge> wont start i should say.. and thats my error log
<greiser> looks like it's a drive thing
<greiser> [ERROR] Can't start server: can't create PID file: No space left on device
<greiser> your out of hard drive space...
<greiser> that's what those Errcode: 28's are
<tiemonster> partition-happy sysadmin ;-)
<amouge> how do i see free space?
<greiser> df -h
<amouge> ah yup lol
<amouge> look it started!!!
<amouge> hmmm one site is having a connection problem still
<amouge> hmmmmm
<amouge> ah there we go. Thank you so much!
<greiser> that will be $50 payable by credit card for consulting fees.....  or your first born....  or a donated server.... which ever is of greater value....
<tiemonster> server
<tiemonster> oh, oops
<tiemonster> didn't see the first born comment
<tiemonster> amouge: do you have kids?
<greiser> on second thought.... i don't need any more kids....
<greiser> the 2 i have is enough trouble
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> I hear you
<amouge> tiemonster: I have 1 and another coming any day
<tiemonster> congrats!
<amouge> thanks
<amouge> off to do taxes now that my boss isnt up my arse anymore
<amouge> bbl
<tiemonster> is there a way to copy a whole folder with scp?
<tiemonster> nm
<mhall119> -r
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-17
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-18
<dorgan> is anyone else using firefox 9.0.1 on lucid?
<dorgan> I am getting crashes constantly
<maxolasersquad> I'm using 12.0a1 on Oneiric with no issues.
<maxolasersquad> I also have 9.0.1, but I don't use it much.
<maxolasersquad> Have you tried disabling all plugins?
<dorgan> if i look at the crash details its complaining about GLX
<dorgan> I've tried upgrading to FF 10 and i get the same result...if i downgrade to FF 8 then it doesnt crash
<dorgan1> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dorgan1: hey man, I was just asking Michelle if she'd heard from you, how's the wife?
<dorgan1> she's doing good...she says she's over the whole pregnancy thing though...lol
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I bet
<mhall119> what's up?
<dorgan1> we've got just about 93 days left probably less because they said no later than May 20th and thats 93
<mhall119> yeah, twins are typically early I think
<dorgan1> with extjs you ever have to get rid  of the little red triangle that appears in a cell after an edit?
<mhall119> get rid of it? no, my clients liked it
<dorgan1> well i am making a change and I want to get rid of the trianle after I know the change was successful
<mhall119> there's probably a flag or something on the cell that says whether it's 'clean' or 'dirty'
<mhall119> no necessarily using those words
<dorgan1> yeah its dirty but its readonly
<dorgan1> I've tried record.endEdit record.commit() and none of those seem to have any effect
<dorgan1> guess I'll have to dig into the source code and see if there is something i can do
<dorgan1> ahh i got it...it was record.commit() not sure why it didnt work the first time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-19
<balloons> good morning to everyone.. 
<maxolasersquad> Good morning.
<shaneo> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-20
<TiMiDo> Nice. I finally, got accept. it, officially Ubuntu, Member, 
<TiMiDo> thanks a lot itnet7 
<mhall119> congrats TiMiDo 
<TiMiDo> thank you mhall119 ;)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-21
<Bad_Kitty> hello 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-22
<cpnangil> Howdy
<cpnangil> anybody here?
<jtatum> howdy
<jtatum> cpnangil
<cpnangil> Hey jtatum
<cpnangil> Hows it going?
<cpnangil> where you from jtatum
<jtatum> i lived in orlando for a long time, but i'm in california at the moment :)
<cpnangil> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-20
<locodir-user> ohai
<locodir-user> sooo....
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-16
<ahoneybun> mhall119: how do you see the council voting results so far without voting again?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can you see https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dw42HKfAcLrAo4t8FnyuWToh8Rk03oslnK-F-n9CWNE/viewanalytics ?
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: I got more votes then I thought I would at all lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-12
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have msm's email address?
<ahoneybun> msm?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, msm?
<jose> ahoneybun: michelle's
<jose> ahoneybun: the payment processor is worldpay
<jose> mhall119: everything should be good to go on Aaron's order
<mhall119> jose: thanks, what did you do?
<jose> mhall119: nothing, it's just that he was wondering about because the invoice said worldpay and not canonical shop
<jose> turns out worldpay is the payment processor
<jose> if that's not the issue, msm will be back tomorrow :)
<mhall119> ah, ok, thanks
<ahoneybun> jose, mhall119 it looks like I paid for my shirt though the same payment processor but i could not tell if it took the money from my paypal or if I have  card in the the system somewhere
<ahoneybun> hey KeithIMyers_ 
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, ping
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, do you know me?
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, well I think I do... I know another ahoneybun that is good with graphics :oP
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, I think you know me lol from FOSSETCON
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, of course...AND that is where I learned you're good with graphics ;o)
<Bryanstein> What's going on?
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, planning a event
<ahoneybun> small one
<Bryanstein> Hmm tell me more
<ahoneybun> part of the Ubuntu Global Jam for App Dev
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu on mobile devices 
<Bryanstein> When?
<ahoneybun> Feb 6 which is a Friday
<Bryanstein> Hmmm ouch...I'll be wayyy out of town
<Bryanstein> Where is at?
<ahoneybun> In Dania Beach, Fl
<Bryanstein> Is there a web page or something for it?
<Bryanstein> Like a list of the Jams' 
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2998-south-florida-app-dev-school/
<ahoneybun> that is for mine anyway
<Bryanstein> Ok...so I'll tweet it out...if not later today tomorrow \o/
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, thanks!
<Bryanstein> Hopefully it will bring a few people in...any free pizza or something?
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get pizza and soda, and trying to get some swag from Ubuntu
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, when you say you are going to get pizza and soda...do you mean you yourself are paying for it?
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, if the parent company of Ubuntu will not, I'll have to yes
<Bryanstein> Hmm looking at their menu...pie there isn't that cheap!
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of doing a bracelet thing and who donate get one so they get pizza
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, well ummm I'll help out on the pizza and drinks...the question is how many folks do you think will show up?
<ahoneybun> I have no clue tbh Bryanstein 
<Bryanstein> Ah...naw we'll just give em pizza
<Bryanstein> Hmm so how many people would you say would be a success?
<ahoneybun> when/if I get the swag I request and I run out of said swag lol
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, balloons is going to let me borrow a Nexus 7 for demos at the event
<Bryanstein> Lol...well I mean realistically...so who will be leading the Jam and how many people beyond the leader will make it a Jam?
<ahoneybun> umm
<Bryanstein> 4-6?
<ahoneybun> you got me there, I was going to do a session on making your first Ubuntu Touch app
<ahoneybun> 4-6 would be pretty good for my first event lol
<Bryanstein> Ok...well I'd say 4-6 would definitely be great...ummm so you've got enough time as far as notice goes
<ahoneybun> I think so I posted it on the 6 of this month so 1 month 
<Bryanstein> So I'll think of a catchy tweet I guess then add in the pizza and pop thing and lets see what we come up with.
 * ahoneybun is getting nervous
<Bryanstein> Always mention food... ahoneybun did you drop a message to the loco list?
<ahoneybun> crap no
<Bryanstein> :oP
<ahoneybun> wait let me reboot, trying to get the stylus on this notebook to work
<ahoneybun> back
<Bryanstein> You get that stylus to work ahoneybun ?
<Bryanstein> lol I guess not
<ahoneybun> I tried a sript and it messed something up had to reboot agan
<ahoneybun> but nothing unless I'm doing something wrong
<Bryanstein> So we were talking about the Jam being emailed to the list
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I have to do that
<Bryanstein> Add the fact that there will be food and soda there on the page 
<ahoneybun> oh
<Bryanstein> Then build a cool little message and blast it out to the list...as I said I'll/we'll/Fossetcon will help on the food and beverages
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, also...hmmm I'm thinking a meetup would be apropos too
<ahoneybun> that would be awesome thanks, I'll work on that
<ahoneybun> I was thinking the same
<Bryanstein> So let me know what you come up with and keep me in the loop
<balloons> ahoneybun, did you request funds for food, etc? you are certainly welcome and encouraged to do so
<ahoneybun> balloons, I talked with mhall119 about it and sent one
<ahoneybun> nothing back about it but it is still monday
<Bryanstein> If you need help with something and run into a wall let me know
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, I do need a projector and screen
<Bryanstein> Hrm
<ahoneybun> but I'm going to the LUG in the area this sat and going to ask to borrow one
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-13
<ahoneybun> mhall119, my request has been approved :)
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> I know right! \o/
<ahoneybun> for some reason 14.04 supported my stylus on this notebook but not 14.10
 * ahoneybun thinks that a package is on 14.04 but not in 14.10
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-14
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, btw is there a set spot for FOSSETCON this year yet?
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, ummm working on that...it's been pretty much set in my mind since errr Sept...just some negotiations boggles
<ahoneybun> wait even before the first one you were planning the next one ? lol
<Bryanstein> ahoneybun, well that's what you have to do in order to get the space at times
<ahoneybun> true true
<ahoneybun> so are you aiming for the same time this year as well?>
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-15
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I went to a event yesterday and some guys want me to speak about Ubuntu there as well :)
<Nothing_Much> whoa, what event?'
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: he's hosting a global jam/app developer school in south florida
<Nothing_Much> oh nice
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119,  I was at a vBeer event yesterday and a few people saw Ubuntu on my phone and liked it
<mhall119> what's vBeer?
<mhall119> it sounds like Virtual Beer, in which case where do I sign up? :)
<ahoneybun> lol it is a meeting for people to talk tech and drink beer 
<ahoneybun> it was on Meetup
<ahoneybun> mhall119, reason that I bring it up is that two of the people there want me to talk about Ubuntu Touch in a session or 2 at their events
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that's great!
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yea and one will let me borrow a projector lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://www.fladotnet.com/codecamp/
<mhall119> even better :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you need any more material, please request some more
<ahoneybun> mhall119, as it is the next day after my event I should order it now lol
<mhall119> yeah, don't wait too long
<ahoneybun> I'm siging up to be a speaker there now :)
<ahoneybun> in the title of what company that I come from I'm thinking of putting "Ubuntu Community" :)
<mhall119> works for me
<ahoneybun> ok done mhall119  :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, should I fill out a new order on my own or would you like to do it? (for material I mean)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://www.fladotnet.com/codecamp/Speakers.aspx
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's going to you, so you fill it in
<ahoneybun> true ok cool :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm not sure how many people are going but there are 12 sessions
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking maybe the same order as before but 3 or 4 times?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you might just request a big box of DVDs, pens and stickers, especially if you plan on doing more of these
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yea that sounds about right. I'm doing just what I said on twitter for my new years resolution, to be more active :)
<ahoneybun> btw the guy who planned the event is going to tell people about my event thought his network
<ahoneybun> sent the request mhall119  :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I have heard that the event gets around 800 people
<mhall119> wow, nice turnout, do they do this regularly?
<ahoneybun> site says once a year I think
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-16
<DammitJim> man, I just moved an ubuntu server from one host to the other using vSphere migrate
<DammitJim> why would my network not work anymore?
<DammitJim> I even removed and added the network adapter
<mhall119> DammitJim: different network configs?
<DammitJim> mhall119, thanks for the reply... I just figured out that the new host where it got migrated to had no connectivity to that subnet :(
<DammitJim> so, duh me... how are ya?
<mhall119> doing good, how about you?
<mhall119> the family doing well?
<DammitJim> family is alright... got a little one with strep or something, but otherwise good :)
<DammitJim> how about yours? How is Michelle?
<mhall119> doing okay, we manage to not drive eachother all crazy :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-17
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was talking to a local computer store and he wants to do some classes about Ubuntu to people
<mhall119> ahoneybun: does he have space to host it?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm guessing, he wants me to help him with it
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: dude! how are you able to do that stuff? where are you starting off Ubuntu classes?
 * ahoneybun is half asleep trying to write a scope
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, I'm in the South Florida area
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: oh darn, you're doing development stuff
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, I'm branching out
<Nothing_Much> by talking about how Ubuntu and GNU/Linux works in general?
<ahoneybun> I'm not really a dev, just showing folks Ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> how are you able to do that? how much time do you have on your hands?
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, just have work and school
<ahoneybun> I take few classes
<Nothing_Much> full time job or part time?
<ahoneybun> part time 
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> oh okay, that explains that then
<ahoneybun> XD
<Nothing_Much> I wish I could join ya or make my own teaching.. group thing.
<ahoneybun> yea I don't really like to talk in public lol
<ahoneybun> but I can talk about things I like/love
<Nothing_Much> same, but most of the time I complain a lot about how my job uses IE8 and everything is slow because of it and that we're only protected by firewalls
<Nothing_Much> that's pretty much it, and I'm not *incredibly* tech savvy when it comes to networking and security and stuff, but i'm pretty sure that firewalls can only do so much...
<ahoneybun> yea common sense plays a good size role as well
<Nothing_Much> honestly, my job scares me to an extent
<Nothing_Much> but hey, I make money now and I plan to move out within 6 months, finally
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<Nothing_Much> in a perfect world, imo, everything would be FOSS (except maybe time-wasting software, such as video games) and we'd probably be able to apply security patches without restarting computers ever
<Nothing_Much> but microsoft still exists
<Nothing_Much> and apple
<Nothing_Much> and to an extent, google
<Nothing_Much> and adobe
<Nothing_Much> argh
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I think I'm done with scopes for this morning lol
 * ahoneybun needs to work on stuff for those Ubuntu classes XD and his UNIX hw
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, I'm getting on Netflix
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, if you want to know more about the classes shot me a email 
<Nothing_Much> unix? oh man
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: I'm in central FL
<Nothing_Much> I probably can't and I work full time too :c
<ahoneybun> mhall119, their is a event going on in may called HackMiami looking for topics in linux
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-18
<jose> ahoneybun: did you finish talking to Nick about the tablet?
<ahoneybun> yea I did jose thanks
<jose> ahoneybun: perfect. glad it works out!
<ahoneybun> yea me too :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-18
<TheEnderCreeper0> HEY
<TheEnderCreeper0> HEY]
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-21
<balloons> ahoneybun, can you review https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5404192499826688/?sp-page=1?
<ahoneybun> balloons, yea sorry about that
<balloons> ahoneybun, no worries. Thanks for taking a look
<ahoneybun> balloons, there is an event going on (Code Camp) down here at Nova on Feb 20 and I want to show off a N7 again as well as my N4 in desktop mode
<ahoneybun> you sent me your N7 for it last year
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-22
<balloons> ahoneybun, ahh. You after it again?
<ahoneybun> perhaps :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-24
<balloons> ahoneybun, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5682895125479424/?sp-page=1
<ahoneybun> balloons, I don't understand people making zip files of the whole thing if you don't know git then just edit the wiki
<ahoneybun> give some changelogs or something
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-16
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - EnPass is getting secure attachment support!!!!
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> You're a beta tester for this app.  Awesome!  I am too.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Been a beta tester since it introduced TOTP support
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Where does android cache available memory if it does at all? The obvious need to clear my memory aside, my phone will say "out of storage memory" for pictures. But once I clear like, 10, 20, or even a few videos, I have to restart the phone for it to realize there's memory. I was wondering about the underpinnings of that.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Raz, that would be a function of the filesystem. It should be handled by secure delete which totally zeros out everything.   You can force it with Linux command "sync".
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler thanks! I have a terminal installed but the filesystem looks so alien to me, and only sh is available
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler  Hm, tried sync and clearing the application cache and even force stopping it, I wonder if its pulling the memory availability from something in java that caches it.
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I'm driving right now.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Maybe sync as root?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Media Manager handles scanning for changes.
<floridagram3> <RazPi> Ooh ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-17
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 ping
<floridagram3> <mhall119> pong
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Code Camp needs to finalize the t-shirt design so they will close sponsorship soon
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> 2-3 weeks maybe
<floridagram3> <mhall119> this is the MS event?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Well Tech event but quite a few MS stuff
<floridagram3> <mhall119> right, I sent all that info to marketing and they said they would see what they could do, let me poke them again for a decision
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> It's focused at devs so anyone is welcomed to come
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> ie like the Ubuntu touch talk I did 2 years ago
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> The last two times we've had a Ubuntu booth either way
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Just could be a way to push snaps or IoTs more
<floridagram3> <mhall119> I'll try again with marketing, how much were they looking for in terms of sponsorship?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I believe 500
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I know Canonical has an IoT OS. I don't know anything else.  A talk on that would be awesome
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 could you see about the Autism speaks walk sponsorship too?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Not that it's made of money but couldn't hurt to ask
<floridagram3> <mhall119> not really something Ubuntu would sponsor
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I mean if the CEO or Mark could throw a few bucks it I think it could start more people to donate
<floridagram3> <mhall119> Mark or Jane might do it as a personal donation, you can ask
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze we should write a blog post and it would get onto the Ubuntu Planet and KDE from my blog
<floridagram3> <mhall119> I know Mark has donated to things like that in the past when one of us was promoting it
<floridagram3> <mhall119> yeah, this would be good content for planet ubuntu
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Does Mark do Twitter?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Though not sure how he feels about me after the Riddell thing tbh
<floridagram3> <mhall119> I don't think he harbors any bad feelings towards anyone over that, he's even invited Riddell to several sprints since then
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> That's good then
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I'll talk to Elizabeth as well
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Any good
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Funny that the port for the phone is type c but the input is micro usb
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Not a fan of stands like that. One wrong move and the USB port can get damage
<floridagram3> <KMyers> d
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Right
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I have 13 bucks left after buying a case
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Thinking of grabbing either a longer USB to type c cable or c to c
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I have some coming in the mail already
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> For your stuff I imagine
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I ordered 6, never hurts to have some spares around
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Yea I know lol
<floridagram3> <KMyers> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/us/politics/obama-commutes-bulk-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&referer=http://www.google.com/
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I did not expect this at all... May be a ploy to piss off Trump
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Confirmed.  Obama was working for the wrong side.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> To be honest I have a problem with Manning/Snowden. They recklessly disclosed a lot of information that could have potentially lead to some very bad things including loss of life. There is a wright way and a wrong way to call out something you find wrong.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> The NSA Spying Program was wrong, no one will disagree with that and I would have no issue with Snowden as long as it ended with that.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Yes.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Everybody loves, and hates both of them
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Manning released information that included the identities of foreign spies and their families.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> And why the #@$% does everyone keep referring to Snowden as a "Security Expert"
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Yeah actually, nobody really likes Manning
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I know, right? He's not a security expert. His opinion on security doesn't really matter. He just leaking formation
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm driving right now.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> He was a low level analyst at best
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I doubt he could have even social engineered a 4 year old
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Yet, everyone wants his opinion on the latest security app.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> The media needs a superhero hack. That's The void he feels.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Then again... Trump thinks Rudy Giuliani is a good candidate for the National Cybersecurity Director
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> What the actual puck
<floridagram3> <KMyers> That is true
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I know. I posted about it on Google Plus yesterday. It just really gets my goat
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> You really spoiled my salami
<floridagram3> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Out of all the choices security Personnel out there.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> He's not a security guy. He's a mayor
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I know
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I hear Trump is naming Jack Kevorkian to the Office of the Surgeon General
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> This really seems like fake news
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> And I wish it was
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I hope you like Paris Hilton to be defense secretary
<floridagram3> <KMyers> It will be on USNews Today in a few weeks. I got a leaked copy
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Jaiden Smith will be the National Science Advisor
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I heard it was going to be Snooki
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Of course Betsy DeVos is a joke for the Education Secretary, I really cannot think of anything worse
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Jaiden Smith is a Flat Earther
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> You Got to make a list of it. I'll share that
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Oh, you are right. Snooki is the National Science Advisor. Jaiden Smith is going to lead up NASA
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I will do just that. Give me a few hours to finish something
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Kim Kardashian Department of Foreign Affairs
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Also extramarital affairs
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Marshall Herff Applewhite, Jr. as his Spiritual Advisor
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Snoop Dogg will be in charge of the DEA
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Peter North, Department of internal affairs
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Who gets Department of Education?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Joaquín 'El Chapo' Guzmán should be put in charge of Immigration
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Betsy DuVos is Dept of Education (for real)... I can't think of anything worse.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Seems like it should be a meme.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Bad Luck Brian
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Maybe that AirHeads Sarah Palin
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Betsy DuVos is someone who is known for pushing her religious agenda into government. She is a billionaire who donates money to the Discovery Institute and a few other places that try to insert creationism into science classes.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> This post is a good picture. At the bottom and he's a link to your CDN
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Needs a good picture
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Nah. Give me a few hours. I have something a bit better in mind
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> That's weak.  This was supposed to be a 4TB drive
<maxolasersquad> I just want to kno wwhat he's going to appoint Kanye West to.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Duh... Secretary of State
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Wow.  these HP USB thumb drives are writing at 4.37MByte/s after a full gigabyte.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> not bad.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm testing them for full write, but it says it will take 127 hours.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> There is a problem...
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> crap.  I think i might have just got hacked with these thumb drives.  I was expecting another brand.  What if this was a ploy in a well dressed package with bad usb or something?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> what's the problem, aside from being hacked by the chinese?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> The HP250w was only made in 32 and 64 GB versions
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> orly?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I see 4, 8 and 16 on their website
<floridagram3> <KMyers> It is a fake. Download and run something called h2testw. It will see what it really is
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> 2,4,8,16 and 32
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> But definately not 2,000
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Sorry, meant to say 16 and 32
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-18
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Ok... I have made a decision. I am going to release my April Fools Day joke EARLY!!!
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://usnews.today/2017/01/17/scientists-discover-uart-port-on-the-human-brain-with-access-to-a-root-console/
<floridagram3> <KMyers> And finally - https://usnews.today/2017/01/18/donald-trump-advisor-lineup-announced/
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @mhall119 - I know you are a huge Trump supporter. You should read the link I just posted
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Did you have to share the two together?  I can't share two fake news in a row!
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I just shared the UART root console on the brain!
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I am not saying to share them both at the same time. I have a few more up my sleeve over the next few days
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Awesome!
<floridagram3> <KMyers> A little teaser - The next post will be a "Food and Dining" Review called "Saggys opens to geriatric customers"
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I loaded the page with out-of-place ads and slowed it down a bit so it feels like a real news site
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Sounds about right
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I left a comment on the uart port
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Approved it
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Man, my fake name looks less belivable than my real name.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I had my OnHub and my Daughter's laptop MAC addresses backwards.  She had access to YouTube and the OnHub was having problems accessing Google.  It thought it was offline.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler -- https://usnews.today/2017/01/18/rooting-your-phone-increases-risks-for-childhood-autisim-according-to-3-major-us-phone-carriers/
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know you may not be able to post that one
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's great!
<floridagram> <KMyers> I also got one for you lined up. "Social Engineering of 4 Year Old Children is the Greatest Threat to High Security Systems"
<maxolasersquad> "Commong Core Math Teaching Elementary School Students How To Hack DNC."
<floridagram> <KMyers> I like it... Will add it to the list
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram> <KMyers> If anyone here does not understand the statement I made above. You need to come to more Ubuntu Hours 😝
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hey All. I ran an experiment today at work where I gave away a lot of those 3D Printed Bolts for free with a card included to donate to the Autism Speaks walk and so far raised $150 today alone. Does anyone else want to try running this same experiment
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is the card I included, of course you can modify it any way you see fit.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The resolution, it hurts my eyes!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yeh, it looks better printed
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The restaurant in the building said yes, so that's a start
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will start printing when I get home
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy #@)#! @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How do I export a Hangouts chat with a spammer I Pwned?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Via voice or Chat?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @all - I need fake news ideas. I plan to add 1-2 new articles per day and will eventually run out of ideas. If you can think of any, shoot them over. All that I ask is they need to sound plausible
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oops @KMyers lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Chat
<floridagram> <KMyers> Copy/Paste is the best way
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK. This is a pure work of art - https://usnews.today/2017/01/18/massive-apple-healthkit-upgrade-expected-to-get-to-the-bowels-of-our-health/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh darn lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I feel sorry for Kenny
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same... he will never be the same
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So I got a new router from Comcast and it fails to setup
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would call them
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sooo still no internet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They are damn useless
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Calling Comcast Customer service.... Swearing is almost mandatory.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Pretty
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They must have put the CPU right below the fingerprint sensor @KMyers @AdamOutler
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-19
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+N0whereNet/posts/GwroMSbBbfW?sfc=false @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> See more like @RazPi - He forgets how to take to humans all the time
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Found a new place for the Ubuntu Hour - https://usnews.today/2017/01/19/saggys-opens-in-ft-lauderdale-florida-for-geriatric-customers/
<floridagram4> <KMyers> http://phonescambingo.com/msf_tech/ should come in handy
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, "this add for a full nickle off your meal" get off my lawn with those typos. :P
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Arg. I typed that pre-coffee
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> That might explain the typos.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> USnews will be live blogging the Inauguration tomorrow. Expect a lot of shenanigans
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Will it be the greatest shenanigans?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> It will be so great that I will build a wall... And make Fox News pay for it
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> And no one will do it better
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-20
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers grab IP Man Trilory for 3 bucks
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I already did earlier
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Oh snap
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-satan-ransomware-available-through-a-ransomware-as-a-service-/?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram> <KMyers> The first time that I see Trump look at his phone, this image will be posted to the US News Live Blog - https://usnews.today/2017/01/20/live-coverage-of-donald-trumps-inauguration/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> US government uses Verizon or AT&T
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Also, isn't sender usually on the right?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, I need to do something to make these images obviously look fake to those who know what they are looking
<floridagram> <KMyers> at
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh, that's a screenshot from his phone?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ok
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thats the plan
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am also making one where Melania is texting Michelle Obama to ask for her lines
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> You sure it isn't rick astley?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is not but I would not be shocked to see it show up somewhere in there at one point
<floridagram> <KMyers> I could not help myself - https://usnews.today/2017/01/20/donald-trump-to-be-sworn-in-on-the-art-of-the-deal/
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> That's incredible
<floridagram> <KMyers> Woah, your alive
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Yep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> MOOYAH Burgers, Fries & Shakes … https://goo.gl/maps/C8GMmrnXjjv
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Chipotle's new burger chain.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice, I just hate going to Doral (or reallything further south than I am now)
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would rather go to Saggys
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Where is that?  Entirely fictional?
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/01/19/saggys-opens-in-ft-lauderdale-florida-for-geriatric-customers/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Of course it is fictional
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  Well, I just ate at MOOYAH for lunch. It was awesome.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I also dropped off one of those spinner toys at a co-workers desk and he's still playing with it after an hour.
<floridagram> <KMyers> You are one evil SOB for that
<floridagram> <KMyers> I took 30 into the office the other day and everyone was playing with them for hours
<floridagram> <KMyers> Currently printing more. I included a piece of paper in each one directing them to the Autism Speaks donation page 😊
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR/Walk/PalmBeach?px=4011913&pg=personal&fr_id=2791
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I could take them to work.  I work with engineers. They are fascinated.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Still a long way to go but nice start
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will print up more. I have 10 of them now
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will have about 15 bolts in a few hours as well
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm at work.  I'm building test cases for general Android Recovery mode.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We found a device that had an exploit available in recovery.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Adb root running?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> not by default.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can't say much more.
<ahoneybun> I haz internet!
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://jriddell.org/2017/01/20/kde-neon-inaugurated-with-calamares-installer/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-21
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi that avoid song is still in my head... Screw you
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Avoid is supposed to be stupid
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn autocorrect
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  I'm having a heck of a time getting them connected.  Took about 10 tries to get one on.  I needed to use an Android 6.0.1 device.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I told you they suck
<floridagram> <KMyers> Turning off mobile data seemed to help me at one point
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-22
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers have that motorcycle pic from fort Lauderdale?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I do
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Got them.  Airplane mode ftw.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, They still suck when you are forced to use the stock application
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Trump's first action as president: signing an executive order to make America great again.  This comprehensive executive order gives Trump the power to regulate illegal immigrants and non-tax payers as property of the US government
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Usnews.today should cover this.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Haha. I will get on that in a bit
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So my car was just washed yesterday...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm going to find that bird...
<floridagram> <KMyers> When are you doing mine
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - what time do you leave in the morning to head to work?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> what's even open at this time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Denny's
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Mc Donald's
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Burger King if you wait a few minutes.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/music/dolores-o-riordan-lead-singer-cranberries-dead-age-46-n837801
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Watttt
<maxolase1squad> Anyone else using Linod? They are really getting under my skin.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope. I colo
<maxolase1squad> We got an email after 6pm on Friday that they where going to reboot many of our servers Sunday morning.
<maxolase1squad> Emails came in yesterday that servers are rebooting tonight.
<maxolase1squad> Got an email at 5:30 today about servers rebooting tomorrow night.
<maxolase1squad> I know they got to patch for these CPU issues, but we got to plan for this stuff.
<maxolase1squad> On the plus side, it is speeding along are migration to Amazon's cloud hosting.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The CPU patches are driving several hosting companies insane
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-16
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I think my print head is drunk.  I've never seen a chart like this.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Do you have a silicone cover for it? It helps keep the temperature steady
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ls
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I use this cotton tape stuff https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076P7RD9B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The printer always goes above the temp at the start, but the weird part is the graph shows the temperature going backwards and up.  I've never seen anything like that.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @maxolase1squad, I use Linode
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Howso?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> For my website
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I mean, how are they getting under yours kin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *your skin
<Maxolasersquad> They are patching their servers hosting the VMs, but are giving us almost no time to plan and prepare for reboots. 
<Maxolasersquad> Emails after 5 pm are not helpful. Fridays email that after 6pm about a Sunday morning reboot meant Friday evening we all learned we had to work over the weekend. 
<Maxolasersquad> It seems this week various people will be up at all hours of the night nursing reboots. 
<Maxolasersquad> It would be fine if we could properly plan ahead but their announcement window isn't reasonable. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-14
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.gyazo.com/c4ef3d43540864644ebf2cb41777cd6d.png
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Cell?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> house internet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Finally got Xorg and FreeBSD working on the old thinkpad, it finally earned back its BSD sticker
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Again?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes it seems to be every night lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Im back to full speed somehow now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You may want to switch out your modem. It is old
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't figure out why it would be fast during the day and slow at night
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Moisture in the air changes and things contract, especially outside.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But, first things first.  Buy a DOCSIS 3.1 cable modem and then you have a leg to stand upon with tech support.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll look up docsis thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze so I may have just discovered that the x220 has perfect hardware support for suspend
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That or FreeBSD 12 just fixed it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Even with the bugs?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like, Linux uses a software suspend that I really want to see in bsd
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Because acpi is forkall
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So currently maining Firefox while on the BSD laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> amagerd - just installed an RX 580
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> mah xorg.confffffs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've reverted back to GNOME for the time being until I can unwreck it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hahaha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm on xfce until I can compile kde from ports and play with powerd++
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Though I may just try reskinning xfce
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1079061/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Your making me sick
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> It wouldn't be Judd if he didn't do the unexpected
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, True
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> X)
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I switched back from kubuntu to pop os
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> 18.10 to 18.04 as well
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else here using Diaspora or Mastodon?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not currently but I have been thinking of setting up a node
<maxolasersquad> I'm looking to make my feed more interesting.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will set one up this weekend
<maxolasersquad> When you set it up you can find me at maxolasersquad@mastodon.baucum.me and maxolasersquad@diaspora.baucum.me
<maxolasersquad> I wish there was a way to have a signle identity so on all federated platforms I could simply be found at david@baucum.me
<maxolasersquad> I think we'd need some sort of ability to define that in DNS settings like an MX record for email.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers looks like the https is expiring on cloud. Can't remember if that's on my end or yours.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Set it up on Cron job.  Should be automated.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I need to know where it's been setup to start with.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yours. I just own the hardware. Everything on it is yours
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Weird certbot isn't installed.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, A true service provider. Hehehe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I used to be a web host
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I still have a few dedicated servers in a colo
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hehe.  What was that password manager again, @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Bitwarden
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My favorite security response ever!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, you sent me that before. Keep in mind that I self host my vault and have it pretty well protected
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun this applies to your situation.   You can use the first paragraph directly copied
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just change azure to Keith I Myers' @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And no, I am not a managed provider and never claim to be. I just keep the hardware node online and gave @ahoneybun a VM on top of that. I dont manage the VMs
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sure. That's irrelevant though.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is the most generic passing of the buck I've ever seen and it can be applied in any situation
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes and there are managed hosting providers who do handle the security (think WordPress's managed hosting). I do not like this model as I have seen too many screw ups. In fact there is a article that went out yesterday slamming a few managed hosting providers for insane lapses in security
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Have you guys seen this?  https://libraryofbabel.info/search.html it's a proceduraly generated library which contains every possible combination of lower case, period, and comma.  You can literally find any page of text in here.  The science behind it is amazing.  It's not just generating it, it's literally searching the algorithm to find a page matching your requested text.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Transfers risk to the clients to have them admin their own security. Which I'm a fan of personally, like doing my own thing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Bingo, I also like to do things my way. As an example, my sensitive password manager is on my intranet and requires I VPN into it before I can access anything. Even with that level of protection, I still enforce MFA on eveything
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Also it passes ownership of the content to the client, this is actually very important if the client is hosting illegal content. As a provider, there is a lot of value in being able to say that you do not monitor or control what your client hosts. If you ever get a knock on your door from the FBI with a warrant, you just pass on the client's information
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, like Kitty porn. :D https://youtu.be/QU2uBGXFzo0
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Well, something like that. The biggest fear for a small provider is that you have your servers taken because of a customer like that while the investigation is in progress
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/15/netflix-raising-prices-across-tiers/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler What's frustrating is, all the secrets of the universe are technically in there, but with it are millions of more false statements along with it.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You'll find "e=mc^2" and right next to it could be "foxes are made of grapes"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers did you order special usb's or something
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I formatted the PopOS! usb installer and installed memtest86+ on it, and it wouldn't boot
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ran one of your yellow usb's and it booted fine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That along with the magic chromebook healing charging cable lead me to believe you have magic hardware
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-16
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Installed 18.10 desktop on my laptop today.  It's been a long time since I've used a desktop environment on Linux.  Neat transitions with the icons and all.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I usually use Ubuntu Server. No frills, all business.  Except for the "sl" command I install every time to punish myself for typing ls wrong.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone else use sl?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Steam Locomotive.  Type ls too fast and you end up with a train going across the screen 😁
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha I think I've heard about that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> let me see if its in ports
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but its in the manual pages
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> that is really hard to search for
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=sl&amp;sektion=4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> found it under games
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ah, that AT&T 480p DVD Quality limited to 1.5mbps
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can stream at 1080p or even higher
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I've burned through almost 10gb on my phone with the internet being crap at night
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've watched maybe 4-5 episodes of cougar town
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ouch. I think it's time to get comcrap to come over
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah, ooh thanks for the reminder, I need to get put on our own house authorization
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :|
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just calibrated my rgb gamma values from the command line
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> alright, so after being away from nvidia land
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> found that arandr has a pretty nice save feature - just spits out a .sh w/ xrandr args
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> added --rate 144 and was pretty much done
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> wish I found it before getting most of my stuff ready to go w/ xrandr
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> glad I found it before I started trying to add positioning coords
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Manual-Version-Definitive-Guides/dp/1565920023
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://www.talisman.org/~erlkonig/humour/100cupcakes/Adventure.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This page is amazing http://www.talisman.org/~erlkonig/humour/100cupcakes/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Wow... That is
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://postmarketos.org/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If I weren't targeting android for some personal projects I'd switch immediately
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi there's a raspberry pi version if you want to try it out
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to try out NetBSD or FreeBSD in the pi I think
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Netbsd has gpu support so I'm wondering if compiles for freebsd
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it also looks VERY dev, no device is perfect across the board
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> in fact, only one device actually has mobile data working
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oof not good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wouldn't mind adding the binary blobs just to get it working
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They probably won't pay near what I want.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The bezoz
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-17
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wasn't Amazon rated as one if the most toxic places to work in America
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like they seem to run on a burn & churn schedule
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think you're right about the pay and you can do way better!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah. They didn't want to talk about it.  But, working for Amazon would be like working for Microsoft or something.  There's some prestige there.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Are you moving away from us? :(
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have to say after starting at jails documentation for a while it's starting to click, I had to cover a lot of basic ground I wasn't familiar with though, like CIDR notation
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *staring
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But it's kind of genius how simple it is. It's not a packaged up tool. It's assembled from other parts of the operating system, so it's actually a composite of very simple concepts.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, CIDR notation for ipv4?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes, I suck at networking
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I finally came across some good docs that explained historically what classless even meant
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> oh eh - I saw CIDR but no mention of anything network located. like "Am I thinking of the right CIDR?" lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yep!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> classful as a concept needs to die
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't even know it was a thing so the history lesson helped
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's like Subnet 0
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> just, 'go away' with these old ideas lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's cool tho
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the only use I had for classful was for fleshing out a subnet calculator
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if you're anywhere near network design tho, you'll probably hear/talk about it daily
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> because it's easier to say a private class c instead of 192.x.x.x or other mouth drudgery
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So 'R' is hard
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If you go in with a 'imma programmer' mindset it's a pita
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it feels like excel on a console window
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> thinking about it as 'text excel' makes me feel better
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Aaaahhh CIDR
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you don't have arrays, they're 'vectors'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> no strings, ints, doubles, floars, chars
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> no no --- 'numerics' 'somethingelsedumbforstrings'
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Speaking of, I need to go and do CCNP
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @gillymomo, git r dun m8
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> how far in?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I have time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is it anything like Matlab?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I have CCNA
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> And Net+
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I want Linux+
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Me and a Matlab guy were complaining about these 'ism's last week
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ah certs =\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My lfcs just expired
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ccna just renewed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ccnp in prog - but then job things happened and I'm rolled off my backbone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't know if R is matrix oriented but Matlab certainly is and it shows
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the bit I've played with makes me thing it's very heavy on vectors and matrices
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> like, you have data
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and you do stuff with it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Do you get conditionals?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but you're gonna almost always present in via vector/matrix
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You probably have sums and standard deviations built in then?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I'm not sure tbh. I've gone as far as basic <, >, <= like tests
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> there are built-ins like sum and c
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> like I'm used to something like my_list = ['a', 'b', 'c']
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> R equiv: my_list <- c('a', 'b', 'c')
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if my_list were ints (or w/e R calls em) ---- my_sums = sum(my_list)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but if you have a vector like that, and you're gonna make humans look at it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you can literally name the indices of the vector
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^ basically 'headers' for an excel sheet
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> name(my_list) <- c("alpha", "bravo", "charlie")
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's good for statisitics, should say a lot I suppose. R -> statistics as Matlab -> academia/numbers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's all foreign to me, so ya
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But I'm porting a matlab application over to R as an Rshiny dashboard in the next few weeks - so I'll uh, figure it out I guess
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Be frank about pay, get da mark on da resume, go elsewhere after ~2 years :D
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^I apologize for the stream of conciousness
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Work has me wired
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr Are you sure you want to go R? I thought Octave was supposed to be the MatLab clone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I actually just installed Octave too
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I want to all Python. But work is turning into an R shop. I'm not sure of the benefit - but it wasn't my decision :\
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Do they have a lot of statistics people there or is it a buzzword for them?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Instead of just crunching numbers, I feel like with Python I can get stuff done on top of crunching the numbers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think in statistics your underlying number representation may matter, I'm not sure if python suffers from rounding errors or not
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, One of our 'higher ups' likes R -- so kinda makes it a done deal I guess. lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> .. do they use it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I like common lisp but I can't reasonably convert anyone yet XD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> depending on accuracy, numpy is probably accurate enough for most cases
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, software team is redoing an entire database/delivery system to work in R
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I do admit, matplot lib can be -really nice-
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> holy cow
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've heard R suffers in large datasets
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and ours are pretty sizeable
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> R is supposed to have tons of visualization support
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> another reason for R
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll just keep doing my personal tools in python
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> #rebel
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to trudge along with octave
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 'largely' compatible
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> drop-in ready compat?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ?iiiiiiiii just bricked my work phone?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wha?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It just stopped working. Doesn't power on - plugging in the charger makes no difference
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm lost.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> D:
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It has my 'secure token' for work vpn.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I still have a few more hours of work to do
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> guesssssssssssssss I'm going back to work. ugh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wrapping up a work meeting
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So weird thing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My laptop seems to be able to surf networks before accepting the guest login page
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't know if that's just me or something that usually happens
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm just using the basic ifconfig wlan0 with wpa_supplicant.conf
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you're bypassing a captive portal on a guest wifi?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> weird is subjective
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not on purpose?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just didn't notice I was surfing without it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> then I accepted it and suddenly I could use pkg install again
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i went there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze I want to call my window manager "Y2K"
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> why?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> He must like 5k's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Because my UI nostalgia heralds back to 2000
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The gimp 2.10 splash screen looks very nice and professional
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Octave looks nice @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's used in Andrew Ng's machine learning course
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> VScode huehuehue
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I need to get in on that
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> R strsplit returns a nested vector
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> much derp, I r feeling
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There should be some syntax sugar for that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.iecc.com/linker/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Found another nice page
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> dbl bracket to specify the indice of the returned vector :\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> subvector **
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm trying to suffer through a dice roller
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll link you a gist or pastebin after if you want
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sure!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> https://pastebin.com/0wWHHttB
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> take input: 6d12 - and sum all rolls
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> no for loops to populate a list to sum later
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> sample() does that all on it's own, returning a vector or ints/numerics. you provide a range and number of elements you want
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^ just weird stuff like that.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It looks simple enough, but stumbling through R :\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> soo manyy examples! https://matplotlib.org/gallery/index.html
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6L8Q61N4fM
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr I don't know whether to be horrify or amazed that you did string manipulation with that xD
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Free GOLD STATUS with CHASE. Save 5¢/gallon at Shell throughout 2019 … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/t/12638053
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> If you still have those, it may be worth trying to stack it with the tmobile offer
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Us Weekly: Betty White Turns 97, Is Still ‘Waiting for Robert Redford to Call’. … https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/betty-whites-feeling-great-on-her-97th-birthday-her-one-wish/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, She is being kept safe and being wrapped in buddle wrap before being put back in cold storage
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> God the Florida DMV is shit...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> They have no digital forms.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You are in Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nope.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's for my motorcycle.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Is the cycle still registered in Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes I need the title but there is a loan on it.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Btw, make sure you don't tell them the cycle has been in Colorado for over a year. They make you pay back taxes on registration
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's bull crap.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent thanks for the heads up though.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I might never get the bike a CO plate with the madness.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Tell them your folks just got it to you
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Bank says I need to talk to the Florida DMV for a copy of the title and Florida DMV says to talk to the Bank.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Just stupid.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The bike is covered by State Farm that's all I should need.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-18
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Happy Birthday @RazPi
<maxolasersquad> Happy Birthday! 🎉
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Merry Birthday!
<floridagram-bot5> <gillymomo> Heeeey another capi!
<floridagram-bot5> <gillymomo> Happy birthday!
<floridagram-bot5> <gillymomo> Mine was Wednesday
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @gillymomo, Then happy belated birthday to you as well
<floridagram-bot5> <gillymomo> Thanks!
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @KMyers @Abrerr thanks!
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Happy birthday to @gillymomo too!
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Anyone have comment on the pinebook?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> What they said
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Hb!
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> https://www.xda-developers.com/chrome-os-search-install-linux-apps-launcher/
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> ... they're already in my launcher
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> also, yes, happy birthday @RazPi and @gillymomo
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you free for a bit tomorrow, I need to bounce something off of you
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> Happy birthday @RazPi & @gillymomo
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Hey, I think I'm at a cousins tomorrow what's up?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> All day?
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> At least the evening I think
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> How about ~noonish?
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Let me check
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> I can come up there
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> It looks like we have to leave about 5:15pm if you don't mind that, sorry x_x but Sunday should be good too!
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> What about Saturday around noon. I need to be somewhere on Saturday night
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Sure thing
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> *!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-19
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Is there any way to test my packet consistency? I have high download speeds but skype audio is always cutting out
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> maybe try an MTR?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> to skype's voip server
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> ok weird, all my addresses seem to show up as ipv6 addresses
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Lol that's awesome
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> well, is there a point along the traceroute where packets keep dropping on the MTR?
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Are you really full stack ipv6? Or translating?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> probably translating
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> You can drop ipv6 at pfSense.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @RazPi - I am heading to bed. Try to be up around 11:30 ish.
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> ok I'll set an alarm, feel free to call me
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Do mtr -4 to do a ipv4 mtr.
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> ^
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Mtr -6 for ipv6
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> i actually didn't know about that
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> that's actually a really useful thing for me to know
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Ipv6 is the most horrible standard they could have come up with.
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> just because it's hex?
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, From a privacy perspective?
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> If you took every bit of mass in the world and turned it into an iPhone, you could do that 3 more times and still have an IP address for every device..  but no infrastructure :D
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> ah yes
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> From a lot of perspectives
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> subnetting
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> I don't expect most folks to really subnet it out
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Security, verbosity, and usability.
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, subnetting that would probably be a nightmare
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> A stack of ipv6 addresses is 4 times larger than ipv4.  Nobody remembers an ipv6.  There is no need to subnet so nobody will, there never will be.
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> just assign your /64 block and call it a day
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> They don't all have to be ugly
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler true, but for the sake of organization, people will subnet it anyway... or NAT it to ipv4
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Hex is bad too
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Why not 1024.1024.1024.1024.1024.1024
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> You have to admit -- ::1 is niiiiice
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> ..1 would be nicer
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> 1024?
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> 65535
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> I'm lost
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> ffff
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  No one should have to calculate hex
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Luckily for most folks - they won't touch it in their lifetime at this rate.
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> I didn't mind working with it however
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> think I found my issue, it seems to be timed perfectly with my internet drops
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=00:23:ee:b7:3c:ec;CMTS-MAC=00:eb:d5:ec:2f:96;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Modem
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Aw nutbunnies.
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> I guess I have to buy a new one
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Thanks, this saves me a call to comcast, I'm triggered by the first 30 seconds of their tech support robot now
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> x_x
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> if it's a comcast modem, you still need to call comcast :-P
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> It's a private one actually
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Anyone recommend a good one that won't hit the pocket too hard?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> no idea
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> After swearing off Netgear, I bought a netgear
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> your ISP may run with that 'compatible' modem garbage -- may want to check their list
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> but any docsis 3.x should be fine imo
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> fallback to 3.0 if not, I'm like an addict
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> been without decent internet for a week now
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @AdamOutler did suggest a 3.1 version so I'll look out for that
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Orange Pi 3 Allwinner H6 SBC Comes with GbE, USB 3.0, mPCIe … https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/01/19/orange-pi-3-allwinner-h6-sbc/
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @RazPi - on my way
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> What is going on today?  Just idly asking.  I'm with family today
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze hey Joel you working today?
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Not much happening today, probably getting that modem you suggested
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, just waiting to surprise you
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> It's a trap!
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/gNCNj_1bRG0
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> This video really gets interesting around 2:40 in
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0uJKUXiU5T41Fzawy5H6mw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-20
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Ha
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> omg raz, that's so hot
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> definitely nsfw
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> I think my internet is finally fixed
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> but of course aying that means its broken again
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> The modem wasn't the issue it seems it was the cable, but I'm considering keeping the modem, I'll switch it back in a day or so and see what happens.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-01-18
<maxolasersquad> test
